# 8 String Into Practice Amp?



## Estilo (Dec 15, 2012)

Haven't really seen practice amps being mentioned in the ER forum. I'm talking about downright, straight out, 15W, 8" cone bedroom practice amps like the MG15, Cube15, SpiderIV 15, etc. How do those take the lower extended range? I'm asking in general, how well do the gain and speakers on those things respond to the low end, not the characteristics of each individual amp. 

I've read that the lower range generally will not blow the standard guitar speaker, so I'll give that the benefit of doubt. 

Cheers.


----------



## SPNKr (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a Crate FlexWave 15 as my old practice amp.







But hang on, it's SO fucking good for djent metal!

*FlexWave 15 Features*
12 Amp Models, Green and Red Versions of: Clean, Twang, Blues, Crunch, Metal, Insane
7 Smart Control FX Effects (3 simultaneous) including phaser, Chorus/Flanger, Tremolo, Delay, Sweep Echo, Tape Echo, and dedicated Reverb
250 artist-created presets, 150 song-based presets, Plus 36 user programmable presets
CD/MP3 input jack
Headphone/Direct Out for practice or recording
Two 10" Custom Celestion® Speakers
Built-in front panel tuner
120-Watt Stereo
Compatible Foot Controllers
Dimensions: 23.5L x 17.25H x 10.75D

The Insane Red mode is SUPER heavy and I just flick that on, crank it, and chug all day until the neighbour complains. The Celestion speakers are specifically built for low F.






Nowadays I use it as a footrest at my PC with an old pillow folded in half placed on the top.


----------



## Estilo (Dec 15, 2012)

SPNKr said:


> it's SO fucking good for _djent metal_!



OH WOW, someone around here who still uses that word.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 15, 2012)

My favorite practice amps are the mini-tube combo amps like the Blackstar Ht-1 or Ht-5 (own it and love it), the Orange Darkterror (needs a cab) and then new Mesaboogie Express 5:25. They are all fantastic if your willing to spend a bit more.

As far as the really low end ones like the line 6 and roland ones. I'm sure it wont blow it unless you crank the volume and the bass, but it most likely wont sound very good. I know that one time I was playing an 8 through a small behringer at GC for fun and you could literally hear the speaker flapping haha.

The Ht-1 is 250 USD
The Ht-5 is 400 USD
The Darkterror is 650 USD
The Mesa boogie express is a wopping 1400 USD

Mg15 is 150
Roland cube15 is 130
spider is a little over a 100 if I recall correctly.

I'd say find a used ht-1 or ht-5. They have low wattage but they can get some amazing tones out of it. The speakers are also high quality.

I'm not sure if your in the market for one, thats why I posted all the info.



> Nowadays I use it as a footrest at my PC with an old pillow folded in half placed on the top.



and thats where it should stay... lol  Celestion speaks are ideal though


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm using a friends Peavey Vypyr15 with a few different 8 strings and it handles it very well. I don't have to do much if any EQing, I can plug in and play. With a little more volume it needs the lows rolled back a bit to keep it tight.

I also have a Blackheart BH5 combo, awesome tube amp with a great Eminence 12inch speaker. If you can afford the extra cost these small tube amps are the way to go.

Be aware that some are single channel like the Blackheart, only clean. You'll need a good distortion pedal as well.


----------



## Nemonic (Dec 15, 2012)

SPNKr said:


> I have a Crate FlexWave 15 as my old practice amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I am not sure why are smoking that shit and posting a description of Line 6 huge combo amplifier next to that little penny.


----------



## Estilo (Dec 15, 2012)

crg123 said:


> The Ht-1 is 250 USD
> The Ht-5 is 400 USD
> The Darkterror is 650 USD
> The Mesa boogie express is a wopping 1400 USD
> ...



Thanks dude, I'd get the HT5 if I could, but where I'm at they're rare and can cost 5x the store price of the MG15 and Cube15. Also might I add that the combo HT5 eats up a month's wage where I'm at (FUUU third world country wages). The HT1 is far less expensive but I'm inclined to stay away due to its lack of an EQ? 

Also, I'm assuming you mean the head and cab HT5? As the combo comes with a rather small speaker IIRC.


----------



## Estilo (Dec 15, 2012)

Now I'm thinking of going for the modeller route instead. By modellers I mean POD's in its various incarnations; the POD 2.0, Floor POD, etc. Or even the recording units (GX, UX1, UX2) paired with PODFarm and Ableton on the computer. I don't think anyone besides Line6 makes such stuff within my price range. 

Benefits of this over the cheap amp route would be that this might be a more permanent solution in that I can upgrade to high end monitors in due time (when wages increase). I can also take them with me if I move overseas. I am not planning to get them for tonal versatility; I'm pretty much a plug and play type.


----------



## donray1527 (Dec 15, 2012)

I tried an RG8 into a blackstar ht-5 at GC and it sounded pretty badass. I would even use it mic'd up for recording.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a little fender mustang I thats a fun amp. it was 100 bucks. Not up to the normal standards of the forum, I know lol but it great for home jammin.


----------



## Gram negative (Dec 15, 2012)

I was under the impression, that if you plug in anything other than a six string, there would be a rip in the time/space continuum. Unicorns would escape portals, nazi zombies, the earth will implode....and yes..speakers would blow.

Seriously though... 


I play my seven string, downtuned often, through a fender mustang practice amp. No problems, even with the lower notes. Tuned down, with loads of distortion and bass-and cranked up- it makes the windows rattle a bit, but the speaker seems fine. You have to play with the presets to get a tight sound out of it. Adding the built in compressor makes it sound great. Not a bad amp for 100 bucks. It has a Usb direct out, and it sounds ok recorded through the computer. Sounds ok through headphones too.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 15, 2012)

I used my friend's Ibanez 10w and it held up pretty well against my Agile Intrepid 8-string.


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a Tech 21 Trademark 10 which is 10 watts into an 8 inch speaker and it works fine with an 8 string guitar. I think any amp can handle low frequencies, it just depends on how much power is being fed into the speaker.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2012)

Modeler + headphones.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 15, 2012)

^this


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 15, 2012)

Drop G# through a Blackstar HT-1R with no problems as long as the bass isn't turned up. Sounds nice and tight and my speaker isn't blown.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't buy a modeling amp, just turn your computer into one.

LePou Plugins

Fake amp head + fake cabinet with impulses = rad


----------



## crg123 (Dec 15, 2012)

no i meant the combo version the speaker is high quality and can handle the low frequencies. Im assuming the ht1 would work just fine as long as you dont crank it or just use headphones


----------



## Philligan (Dec 15, 2012)

I had a Spider III 15w and it handled 8s alright, but not great. I played an HT-5 and owned an HT-5R, and they handled the low end awesomely and just sound killer overall. FWIW, though, the regular 5 is better than the 5R IMHO. It sounded better, and at least the global EQ applies to the clean channel too, whereas with the 5R the clean channel only has a tone knob. The 5R is noisier, too. 

I just read your post about the 5 being too expensive. It's still worth looking into the HT-1. Andy James' video sounds good, and a cheap overdrive and/or EQ pedal would help tighten it up for the low F/E/etc.



Anyway, you said full-blown practice amp. And the Spider I had wasn't the best. I think the Roland Cube 20XL would be a good bet, those amps have great reputations and are what I'm looking into.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 15, 2012)

Gram negative said:


> I was under the impression, that if you plug in anything other than a six string, there would be a rip in the time/space continuum. Unicorns would escape portals, nazi zombies, the earth will implode....and yes..speakers would blow.


A resonance cascade is an exceptionally unlikely scenario.


----------



## Estilo (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. For those using the HT-1, do you guys get by just fine without a 3 band EQ? It's only 10% more than the Cube20 but that single tone knob has been keeping me away so far. 



Floppystrings said:


> LePou Plugins



You have to use them on a digital audio workstation/ editor yeah? I'm not very experienced with them, have only used Audacity so far. Do they work on Audacity and are there other free DAW's to recommend?


----------

